# Dickerson



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Is fishing still allowed at the warm water discharge at Dickerson Power Plant on the Potomac in MoCo?

I went there 15 or more years ago on a cold Winter day, and lit up the smallys.

I haven't heard any mention of it, and was just wondering is it was still open, and if the fishing was still decent there.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

POTOMAC RIVER - UPPER - Some smallmouth bass are being taken from the mouth of the warmwater discharge canal at Dickerson Power Plant. Lots of big channel catfish are to be found at the same place. Fish small smoke grubs on 1/8 or 1/4 ounce jig heads in the swift current. Allow the current to sweep the grub downstream, keeping the line taut in order to feel a strike. Live minnows and nightcrawlers are also tempting the fish. Smallmouth will also be feeding heavily downstream from the power plant to White's Ferry, as the water discharged by the power plant affects the water temperature all along the Maryland shoreline. Try dropshot rigs here with circle hooks. This will enable you to feel the strike much easier and by simply raising the rod tip, hook the fish. 




This was from Charlie Taylor on 12/28/11


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

That's what I did those years ago.
I parked at White's Ferry, and walked the C & O towpath upstream fora mile or three, and fished my way back to the car. Jigs and small spinners worked in the eddies were the trick that day. A light brown tube matches the crawdads, and smallies love crawdads. Not a bad way to spend a winter's day.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Great info! For those of us who have never been there before, where exactly is this warm water discharge? Where would be the best place to park? Would it still be at White's Ferry?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Beware of those slippery muddy banks.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Striper_MIKE said:


> Great info! For those of us who have never been there before, where exactly is this warm water discharge? Where would be the best place to park? Would it still be at White's Ferry?


That's what I think, there's not any vehicle access between White's Ferry and the warm water discharge, so you have to walk the tow path.
It's a good hike IIRC, but the farther up stream you go, the closer to the discharge you get. The warm water hugs the MD shore line for a good distance down stream.

Go to your favorite mapping site, Google maps, and type in dickerson conservation park Md.. North of that is the power plant, and entering the river is the WWD.
You want to be somewhere downstream from there.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

dena said:


> That's what I think, there's not any vehicle access between White's Ferry and the warm water discharge, so you have to walk the tow path.
> It's a good hike IIRC, but the farther up stream you go, the closer to the discharge you get. The warm water hugs the MD shore line for a good distance down stream.
> 
> Go to your favorite mapping site, Google maps, and type in dickerson conservation park Md.. North of that is the power plant, and entering the river is the WWD.
> You want to be somewhere downstream from there.


Thanks dena!


----------

